# Sick Betta - BIG Lump/Growth Near Tail - Help!



## mrnorman (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,
I've read through a lot of posts here and can't seem to find a definitive answer as to what might be wrong with my betta, Mr. Norman. I got him in August 2009 from a friend who had him for a year before that. In February of 2010 he started to develop a small bump on one side near his tail. I treated him with "Betta Fix" and continued to change his water weekly. The person at PetSmart suggested that it was an internal parasite and that I could not do anything to treat him. The bump continued to grow.

In June the growth reached the top of his back and started to grow on his other side. As the bump gets larger his scales seem to stretch out. There are no red streaks, his appetite is fine, he swims around a lot.

This week the growth has become large enough that white can be seen in one spot where it looks like his scales have stretched too much or fallen off(?) Photo taken tonight is attached. The one of him at rest is of the bad side, of him swimming is the other side where it's spreading.

I would like to try to treat him with something, if there is anything out there. Do you have any idea what this is? Do you have any suggestions of how to treat him? I'm quite attached to Mr. Norman. Please help! 

Here is all his information:

1.5 gal bowl

Freshwater with a bit of aquarium salt (.5 - 1 tsp.)

I have had Norman for 1 year, his previous owners had him for 1 year.

Only fish in bowl

Water is room temp 78 - 80 

Only glass rocks as decoration

No filtration, heater, etc.

Water is changed weekly nearly 100% with water that has been treated with decholinator, "Betta Fix", salt, and has been sitting OUT ON COUNTER for at least 24 hours.

Fed 4x's daily 3-5 pellets




​


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't really tell anything by the pic, but I would start by getting the salt out, sometimes aquarium salt can make swelling issues worse.

Since he is acting fine and eating okay-my best guess would be a tumor-not cancer-if it looks irregular in size and shape and getting bigger and it has not affected the fish behavior or appetite. Not much you can do but keep him comfy.

You may want to increase the water changes to twice weekly-one 50% and one 100% in a 1.5g unfiltered tank.


----------



## mrnorman (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thank you. I will try changing his water 2x weekly, leaving out the salt.

Should I continue to use Betta Fix in the water?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know what betta fix is....however, if it is a medication of some type I would complete the course and then stop using it, over use and wrong dosage use of medications can sometimes cause more harm than good by creating resistance.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it sounds like you're feeding him an awful lot. You may want to cut back a bit.

Poor guy. I hope it's a benign tumor.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I had one with a tumor like this on his side. I don't think there is much you can do about it, there could be a lot of different reason for it to occur but I honestly don't think it can be treated in a fish because there is no way to know the cause unless a biopsy takes place. All we know is that abnormal cell function is occurring.

I DID read up on it in my fish health text book it says tumors in fish are often caused by old age, genetics, immunlogic factors, presence of irritants, trama, and viruses...but again it is hard to be sure which of these is the cause without a biopsy.

ref Textbook of Fish Health by Dr. George Post


----------



## mrnorman (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for your responses. I've started to change his water twice weekly, stopped using aquarium salt, and am feeding him 2x's a day instead of 3-4x's. He seems to still be perfectly happy despite the massive growth.


----------

